# Firmware option not in device manager



## Singh1 (Jul 5, 2020)

O dont know why but I never noticed that my device manager does not have firmware. I have a HP pavilion notebook 15 n220nr I wanted to update my bios using the firmware option this really weird and it turns out nobody on the internet is having this issue I hope some one can help thank you in advance


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

HP supplies the firmware, available on this HP page: https://support.hp.com/ca-en/driver...n200-notebook-pc-series/6529948/model/6846637


----------



## Singh1 (Jul 5, 2020)

SpywareDr said:


> HP supplies the firmware, available on this HP page: https://support.hp.com/ca-en/driver...n200-notebook-pc-series/6529948/model/6846637


I have already downloaded it it did not help but thanks anymore suggestions


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Once you downloaded the file, did you run it?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Singh1 said:


> I wanted to update my bios using the firmware option


It depends on what you mean by "firmware option"
BIOS itself is firmware, for example BIOS is not a driver or hardware.


----------



## Singh1 (Jul 5, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> It depends on what you mean by "firmware option"
> BIOS itself is firmware, for example BIOS is not a driver or hardware.


You know how there is option in your device manager that says firmware I dont have that option so pretty much I just want to get the firmware tab or whatever you want to call it into my device manager thanks for reaching out tho


----------



## Singh1 (Jul 5, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Once you downloaded the file, did you run it?


Yes but if you say I will try again


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Singh1 said:


> You know how there is option in your device manager that says firmware I dont have that option so pretty much I just want to get the firmware tab or whatever you want to call it into my device manager thanks for reaching out tho


I never heard of or seen that option
And you definitely do not update BIOS via device manager.

Somebody must have sold you a joke.

You need to follow motherboard manufacturer manual to update BIOS, some motherboards require flashing from USB, others provide executable. it depends.


----------



## Singh1 (Jul 5, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> I never heard of or seen that option
> And you definitely do not update BIOS via device manager.
> 
> Somebody must have sold you a joke.
> ...


https://support.hp.com/ca-en/document/c00042629 can you explain to me why my laptops manufacturer tells me I can update my bios from device manager


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I have just check in my device manager, and according to device manager I'm running "Microsoft" Firmware.
This can't be true, no clue what "firmware" means here.

In any case if you want to see "firmware" node,
in device manager click on "View" menu and then "Show hidden devices"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

singh1:

The support site for the *HP Pavilion 15-n220nr Notebook PC* has a BIOS update and a firmware update.














(click each image to enlarge and view)

The BIOS update is for the BIOS software in that laptop.
The firmware update is for the hard disk drive in that laptop.

There's no reason to update them, unless they address and fix issues in that laptop.
If you make a mistake while updating them, you will likely be left with a non-working laptop.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Singh1 (Jul 5, 2020)

flavallee said:


> singh1:
> 
> The support site for the *HP Pavilion 15-n220nr Notebook PC* has a BIOS update and a firmware update.
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me now I can live my life and I think the issue is my windows update I am currently running 1903 just about to update it thanks for the help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to its support site, that laptop originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.
Based on what you said, I'm going to assume it's running 
*Windows 10 Home Version 1903 Build 18362 64-bit*

There are 2 bi-annual updates for it:
*Version 1909 Build 18363
Version 2004 Build 19041*

You didn't say which method you're going to use to update it.
Hopefully, the update will go smoothly and won't fail.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Singh1 (Jul 5, 2020)

flavallee said:


> singh1:
> 
> The support site for the *HP Pavilion 15-n220nr Notebook PC* has a BIOS update and a firmware update.
> 
> ...





flavallee said:


> According to its support site, that laptop originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.
> Based on what you said, I'm going to assume it's running
> *Windows 10 Home Version 1903 Build 18362 64-bit*
> 
> ...


What way do you recommend I update my windows


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't do an "upgrade" install from one bi-annual update to the other.
I do a "clean" install of the current bi-annual update and get a fresh start.
It's not the method that you and most people would want to do. 

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Singh1 (Jul 5, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> I have just check in my device manager, and according to device manager I'm running "Microsoft" Firmware.
> This can't be true, no clue what "firmware" means here.
> 
> In any case if you want to see "firmware" node,
> in device manager click on "View" menu and then "Show hidden devices"


Didnt work


----------



## Singh1 (Jul 5, 2020)

flavallee said:


> I don't do an "upgrade" install from one bi-annual update to the other.
> I do a "clean" install of the current bi-annual update and get a fresh start.
> It's not the method that you and most people would want to do.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


What are the pros and cons of clean installing


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Singh1 said:


> Didnt work


It doesn't surprise me, as I told you updating BIOS trough devmgmt seem odd, your OEM must have done something wrong.


----------



## Singh1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Singh1 said:


> Didnt work





zebanovich said:


> It doesn't surprise me, as I told you updating BIOS trough devmgmt seem odd, your OEM must have done something wrong.


I know the first time I heard it I was dumbfounded it seem really odd but I contacted hp amd they said that it is possible and that I can do it safely


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Singh1 said:


> I know the first time I heard it I was dumbfounded it seem really odd but I contacted hp amd they said that it is possible and that I can do it safely


You should then probably ask them why it doesn't work?
Are you able to see "Firmware" node, by following steps I gave you?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

You may want to take a look at documentation for more information:



> There are two types of firmware that can be serviced via Windows: system firmware and device firmware. System firmware is responsible for providing critical boot and runtime services to the system as a whole, and device firmware is associated with a particular device integrated into a system. Such device firmware typically works together with a device driver, allowing the OS to expose the device to OS-level services and applications.





> Microsoft strongly recommends that devices running Windows 10 Mobile should update UEFI firmware by using the binary update process.


https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...bringup/windows-uefi-firmware-update-platform

As you can see, your OEM has failed to tell you what their steps do.


----------

